# Breeding our female



## hapandlaurie (Oct 7, 2010)

We are beginning our hunt for a male to breed with. Since this breed is not so abundant, we're starting early. We estimate that Sadie will come into heat again around June 2012. She'll be just shy of 3 years old. We only plan to breed her once, maybe twice. 

Please let me know if you know of or have a male if you're interested in breeding. Also post any suggestions, helpful hints or anything else that might be useful to us. This is our first time breeding a dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/promoting-vizsla-as-high-class-bird-dog.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/why-field-trials.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/why-did-i-bred-our-vizsla.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

hapand laurie,



> helpful hints or anything else that might be useful to us. This is our first time breeding a dog


. 
Not to discourage but just to inform. 

RBD


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Why is it that you wish to breed your female? Is she a titled master hunter or a champion in the show ring? Is she titled in agility, obedience or tracking? Do you hunt her and she's the best hunting dog you've ever seen? Is there a specific reason that your dog is such an awesome specimen of vizsla that she just has to be bred or the world will be missing out on something? Have you even tested her hips, her eyes , and maybe her thyroid to make sure she is going to produce healthy puppies? Are you willing to do the research to make sure that the dog you breed her to has the same health tests done? Have you had someone evaluate her temperament? Does she have CGC certification? Are you going to spend the money on x-rays and ultrasounds while she is pregnant to make sure that everything is going right with the pregnancy? Are you going to make sure that you have homes for multiple puppies before they are born so that you don't have to sell them through the classifieds or (yikes) online? Are you willing to spend the time interviewing people who want to get a puppy from you to make sure that they will be going to the right homes and not end up in vizsla rescue or shelters? Are you going to take a puppy back if it doesn't work out so it doesn't end up in a shelter? Most people don't understand the cost or time that it takes to raise a litter. If you are doing it for the money, if you do it the right way you don't end up with much money after stud fees and testing and caring for your female and the pups. I am not trying to discourage you either, but I have seen multiple vizslas in rescue because people just wanted to breed their dog once or twice. Just something to think about before you breed your dog. If you still believe you should breed your dog you should contact your local vizsla club to talk to them about breeding your female. They should be able to help you research stud dogs. Just be prepared to answer the questions I asked and maybe more.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Great responses Sahara & Rod!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

The first Vizsla "breeder" I visited had adult dogs ranging from 30 lbs to 65 lbs and 22" to 26". That's some standard he was breeding to (hear the sarcasm). 

With that in mind I appreciate the responses and encourage you to accept your responsibility seriously. If you're breeding for the experience, some perceived health benefit, for profit or because it's a good experience for the kids, please don't. If you have a stellar dog that would help the breed improve, then by all means do so.

I acquired my female Gordon with the intention of breeding her. It became obvious that doing so would not improve the breed ... possibly pass along a genetic defect, bad temperment and looking at her critically, lots to improve to meet the breed standard. She was a great companion and the smartest dog I've had, but I'm glad I didn't breed her.

Please proceed with caution. Better to err by not breeding your girl, than to do so because YOU think she's a wonderful pet.


----------

